# Controlling Virginia buttonweed



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Well the last couple weeks I've gotten the fungus under control. Now I've noticed Virginia buttonweed popping up in places. What's my best option here herbicide wise? Search didn't turn up much on here and I know I can't be the only one hating that weed &#128541;


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Celsius, Monument, 2-4d should take care of it in your bermuda. Celsius should take care of it in your centipede. You didn't mention what you were trying to kill it in.

Try this site. http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx?SpeciesType=Turfgrass&PrePost=Post&TurfGrass=6&OrnamentalType=&Ornamental=&OrnamentalName=&WeedType=Broadleaf&WID=58

Pick what you want to keep and should give you a good start on how to kill it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

kur1j said:


> Celsius, Monument, 2-4d should take care of it in your bermuda. Celsius should take care of it in your centipede. You didn't mention what you were trying to kill it in.
> 
> Try this site. http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx?SpeciesType=Turfgrass&PrePost=Post&TurfGrass=6&OrnamentalType=&Ornamental=&OrnamentalName=&WeedType=Broadleaf&WID=58
> 
> Pick what you want to keep and should give you a good start on how to kill it.


Sorry yes that would help. It's in my fescue( cool season) part of the yard so I can't use the Celsius there. 
That website is pretty nice.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

2-4d should take care of it i think in fescue


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hit it early and often with triclopyr. The stuff is super aggressive and will take over in no time.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

It can be killed with the products mentioned above fairly effectively when you do not have St. Augustine grass. Do not waste a second more on this though, because like the guy above said, buttonweed is aggressive as hell and it ALWAYS takes multiple sprays to kill it all (Celsius label specifically notes it will take two sprays).

What no one tells you though is that killing Virginia Buttonweed is a process that requires 2-3 seasons. I guarantee you even if you spray it every month this year, it will be back next season, and probably the one after that. I am in my third season of fighting it as well as Torpedo grass.

Here is the most helpful resource on the appropriate sprays for buttonweed that I have found. http://www.lsuagcenter.com/profiles/wafton/articles/page1492532221496


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah I had it in the same spot last year and used q4 plus which is labeled for it and it came back again. Gonna spray it again maybe multiple apps


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I use Triclopyr in my tall fescue for virginia buttonweed. It kills most of it on the first spray but some will require a second dose. And yes, it will be back next year but each year it will get slightly better. I fought it for the past four years and so far none this year. The only broadleaf I know of that's worse is wild violets.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

firefighter11 said:


> Yeah I had it in the same spot last year and used q4 plus which is labeled for it and it came back again. Gonna spray it again maybe multiple apps


Usually takes 2-3 applications during the summer to keep it at bay. It will come back less the next year, less the year after that, and so on. It will be back next season you can book it. And there is no pre-em to control it.

Everyone always says the best defense with weeds is to have thick grass, but with this one it's particularly true because in year 3 of virgina buttonweed that's really the differencemaker. In year 1-2 it's strong enough to push through the canopy and to build vines underneath the grass, but in year 3 it's weak enough where the grass can push it out. The problem is that you can't let the buttonweed kill off your grass in year 1-2 or it won't be thick enough in year 3 :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tenacity offers prem protection per NC State

https://turf.ces.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/virginia-buttonweed/


----------

